# Cheyenne 696 garage door and fiamma safe door lock



## northturton (Jul 12, 2015)

I've recently bought a 7 year old 696 and I want to fit a fiamma safe door lock to each garage door. 


The garage door frame has a tiny narrow lip all the way around (1mm width/height?) meaning the safe door lock cannot lie completely flat.


Any advice on what others have done? Should I smooth out the raised area where I screw on the lock? 


Should I apply some sikaflex to the many body that sits against the MH - but doesn't appear to have any fixing?


A parts image of the lock attached, 3 small screws.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Can I ask what the lip is made out of? PVC or metal? If the former then the action of screwing in would probably embed the edge of the Faimma door lock I guess. If the latter then some mastic/silkaflex would surely do?


I fitted the door frame screw in ones to my old Bess and had surface ones fitted to my new Comanche. I rate them. They not only give the extra security but if you are like me and always in and out of the 'man lockers' then only having the one key to worry about is great. I always keep a spare or two kicking around the MH or in my pocket to save carrying the full bunch of MH keys.


I am assuming that you bought the 3 pack here that has 3 x locks with the same key....


Graham:smile2:


----------

